
Show HN: Bullish – Stock market performance stats in your inbox - blakbelt78
https://bullish.email
======
Etheryte
Interesting concept, a few questions right off the bat, though. Where does the
data come from? Premarket data can mean very different things with modern
buzzwords. What's your ToC and privacy policy? I'm not going to give up my
email just because.

~~~
blakbelt78
Hi there, data is coming from Yahoo Finance. I'll add a note regarding
privacy, but rest assured your email will only ever be used on Bullish. Thanks
for the feedback.

~~~
Etheryte
Thanks for the clarification. Tried signing up, looks like you have an issue
with CORS:

> Access to XMLHttpRequest at '[https://api.sg-
> form.com/signup'](https://api.sg-form.com/signup') from origin
> '[https://cdn.forms-content.sg-form.com'](https://cdn.forms-content.sg-
> form.com') has been blocked by CORS policy: Response to preflight request
> doesn't pass access control check: No 'Access-Control-Allow-Origin' header
> is present on the requested resource.

~~~
blakbelt78
That's weird. That form is coming from Sendgrid. You can try this direct link
instead [https://cdn.forms-content.sg-
form.com/ee9b6677-62ea-11ea-9ec...](https://cdn.forms-content.sg-
form.com/ee9b6677-62ea-11ea-9ece-ee034bb60b6a)

~~~
Etheryte
Found the issue, NextDNS seems to be blocking some part of the interaction
with the default settings, probably interacting with some intermediary that
also does tracking. Got it to work when I turned that off.

------
baxtr
Nice idea. At the same time, I wonder how this could help me make money. Your
claim is buy low, sell high. But how can publicly available futures help me
doing that?

~~~
blakbelt78
Actually, if you pay close attention it is "Buy high sell low" just making
fun. The idea is to get a feel for where the market is trending on any given
day before it opens.

~~~
baxtr
Ah. Sorry for not getting the joke then :)

